# New Outback



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Friends of ours have been looking to upgrade from a pop-up as we did. They started by looking at SOB's. They even went as far as to put a deposit on one. They still wanted to see ours before making anything final.

Last night we showed them ours which they liked alot of the features. (still didn't pull them over)
About 9:30-10:00 PM I decided to check out e-bay. The first one that popped up was Lakeshore. It was still under auction with 13+ hours to go. I suggested to DW that she give our friends a call.

They called Marci late last night and CLOSED the deal. Our friends now can't wait to pick it up.
















Now it's getting them into the Outbackers.com family.

Brian


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome! I tried to sway our friends, but they have extra cash, I guess. The bought a GORGEOUS new 26 foot Airstream.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

They HAVE to be outbackers.....I mean if they aren't what about the advice.....what about the mods.........what about the rallys........what about...........well you know. And I'm just a newbie round here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool!
Which model did they get??
I hope to see them here at Outbackers real soon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tell them "Congrats" and welcome to Outbacker land.

Mark


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> Friends of ours have been looking to upgrade from a pop-up as we did. They started by looking at SOB's. They even went as far as to put a deposit on one. They still wanted to see ours before making anything final.
> 
> Last night we showed them ours which they liked alot of the features. (still didn't pull them over)
> About 9:30-10:00 PM I decided to check out e-bay. The first one that popped up was Lakeshore. It was still under auction with 13+ hours to go. I suggested to DW that she give our friends a call.
> ...


My wife and I do dog shows yearly and in western USA and always have spectators over to take the tour in the trailer. The front cargo area (2008 28KRS) has crated for over 20 dogs separted from the living quarters. It a very worthwhile that in WA state, they wanted $24,000.00 plus t and l. I searched in the internet and found one at Holman Motors in Batavia Ohio for $19,600.00 out the door with t and l included. I would seriously recommend calling Holman Motors and talk to Rocky.1-513-752-3123. Fabulous salesperson.


----------

